# Biting the lead :(



## domdom1996 (May 23, 2011)

Took Monty on the garden on his lead for the first time but all he did was bite it and play tug of war with it! How do I stop him doing this?


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Hopefully when he can go out for proper walks everything will be far too interesting for him and he'll forget about the lead.
He needs to get used to it, maybe give him a new toy while the lead is on and see if that grabs his attention.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

just be firm and consistent, dont let him away with it and it should pass


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

This is one of Poppy's favourite hobbies as well the last few days! She gets so excited with her lead in her mouth! Anyway, to stop her, I just pick her up, re-arrange lead, and put her back down with the lead quite taught so it is out of reach. If she does it again, I just repeat this, and put her back down in a new place. She does eventually sniff something that then occupies her and she forgets all about biting the lead. This trick also seems to work when she is trying to eat grass (we CANNOT stop her, she just loves it!) but if she starts going crazy for it when we are outside I just pick her up, take excess grass out of her mouth (!!) and then put her down again and say, 'Poppy, toilet.' It does eventually work! I think it's all distraction techniques while everything is so new and exciting!!!

Annie


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter does exactly the same with the lead he cant bear it! I have been walking him round the garden twice a day (more like him pulling me!) with his lead on and giving him treats when he doesnt pull or bite it. I'm hoping this will work!
He also eats grass and leaves non-stop when he is in the garden and I'm constantly taking it out of his mouth!


----------



## domdom1996 (May 23, 2011)

Same Tessy :L


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Now I know about this issue .... my first post on this forum was me asking for help on lead biting...... and I can quite happily say they grow out of it  

Tips that helped me where:

- correcting Monty and saying no firmly
- offeirng treats when hes not lead biting 
- oh and Oakley did like to hold a stick and still does 

I can honestly say I know how you feel ... I used to walk down the road thinking my dog is mad .. he just bites the lead and I am totally out of control but he just thought it was play time .. he soon got the hang of walk time and now we have a new set of issues .. like heel .... my dog struggles with heeling ... just loves walks, runs in the field, strolls through the woods and finds it soooo exciting ... drags me off the drive way (best part of my day ...walking my dog) x

Have you got more pics of monty? ahh 2 months old, where did you get him from? my Oakley is a black male cockapoo too.....


----------



## domdom1996 (May 23, 2011)

thanks JoJo and i'll get more pic's up tomorrow  I got him from Pankington just outside Lincoln


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly was terrible at biting the lead when in the garden. Someone suggested dipping the lead in vinegar which did breifly stop her but not for long  I gave up trying to use it in the garden! 
I found that if she was distracted she forgot about the lead - We would put it on when people arrived and she was so busy meeting them she forgot to bite it.
But mostly once she started going out for walks she stopped biting it as she was too busy sniffing all the smells! She now only bites it when she doesn't want to go for a walk and pulls it as if she is taking me for a walk in the oposite direction to the one I want to go in!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

domdom1996 said:


> thanks JoJo and i'll get more pic's up tomorrow  I got him from Pankington just outside Lincoln


You are more than welcome .. think that is the first time I have tried to actually helped .... I am still learning too 

But by reading this forum you do turn into a cockapoo expert of some degree and there is nothing like true hands on experience.. which I get loads of ... 

Pankington yes heard of them, he is lovely ... really lovely.. but they are all trying in the early days .. thats cockapoo ownership for you .. they turn your life upside down in all the best ways x

Get those pics up


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

Good to know its something they out grow. The tug of war with the lead. I try not to laugh and be firm- but he is just so darn cute. I do tell him no-and your right once he's distracted its better. Walking on a lead is important to me, as i walk my older cockapoo daily...so need to get a handle on it.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I found the same thing with Obi in the garden but, like Janet's post, it definitely improved once we started going out for proper walks. The distraction of new sights and smells makes them forget about the lead. Keep going with the practice and just make a quick correction each time it happens. Lots of praise when they walk nicely. It will get definitely get better


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

domdom1996 said:


> Took Monty on the garden on his lead for the first time but all he did was bite it and play tug of war with it! How do I stop him doing this?


I suggest you take his favourite toy or some tasty treats (keep very very special treats for this kind of thing) make him sit give a tiny piece of treat before you put his lead on. then show him you have his toy and make sure he is aware of the treat in your hand (I train to the left so I have the lead in my left and the treat in my right, cross your right hand with the treat infront of him and he should be more interested in the treat than the lead. keep working in on it, he will learn always keep your lead hand as low as possible if you keep lifting it which is easy to do because your trying to stop him biting it he will just do it more because he will think its a game! hope this helps.


----------

